# Sayerlack Paint



## Tonyx (5 Feb 2017)

Hi, I'm new to forum and trying to seek some advice,

i'm new to painting wood and searched the forum and read posts relating to Sayerlack paints so i read up some info and decided to go this route as i would like to achieve a high gloss finish that will last, but none mention what i have,
I am using 
1/. (Primer) TU148013 Sayerlack Long Pot-life High Build White Polyurethane Primer with TH793 Sayerlack Fast Primer Hardener & DT1150 Sayerlack Fast Thinner 
2/. (Topcoat) TZ99**F	Sayerlack Coloured Polyurethane Topcoat with TH720	Sayerlack "Non Yellowing" Hardener and DT1146	Sayerlack Retarder Thinner,

Has anyone tried this paint system ? as any advice most welcome,

I read other posts on the net and most seem to say use a not so high quality spray gun for the primer, i have just finished primer and found i had lots of overspray and hence waisted paint and lots to clean up, i think i would use my Devilbiss HVLP set to 3 bar next time as the paint mixed is very smooth and thin.

Sorry i did not mention it is for a sideboard i have made to match a coffee table made from scratch out of soft wood and hardwood ply 
I already made a coffee table and used spray paint from B&Q, i liked the colour but could not get the finish i wanted, but however the wife liked it and now won't let me have it back to do it a bit nicer first time ever building anything from my own idea or even with wood, 

Tonyx


----------



## RobinBHM (5 Feb 2017)

I use sayerlack waterbased and find it very good.

I dont know about PU, but I imagine its pretty good. You want full PPE if you are spraying this at home as I should think it is isocynate based.

PU is generally quite easy to spray, it flows nicely and dries quickly.

What size nozzle setup are you using? -I would guess 1.4 or 1.6 is fine for pu.


----------



## Tonyx (5 Feb 2017)

Hi, 

Yes Using full protection, as for Isocynate on the data sheet it is 0.01 percent so very little and not doing this stuff for long periods, 
nozzle was a 2.0 but next time will be a 1.4 as it flowed quite nice and not thick like i had read on other sites

would post a pic but how ? cant seem to find where you upload attachment.


----------



## Tonyx (5 Feb 2017)

coffee table


----------



## Tonyx (5 Feb 2017)

here is a drawing of the sideboard i am making,


----------



## n0legs (5 Feb 2017)

What, if you don't mind me asking, is your full PPE?


----------



## RobinBHM (5 Feb 2017)

Hi Tonyx, thanks for posting pics, that is very skilled work youve done.

Im sure you have discovered how difficult high gloss is to achieve!

Impossible commercially without a dedicated positive pressure room.

We cant spray PU as we dont have the spraybooth set up that is in a separate room, so even is the sprayer has an airfed mask it wouldnt protect others walking past.

A 1.4 tip should work well for a fine finish.

Any advise you see regarding spraying PU should be relavent to the sayerlack. Have you spoken to the supplier? Some are very helpful. We buy Sayerlack from Movac.


----------



## Tonyx (5 Feb 2017)

n0legs":2cca11q5 said:


> What, if you don't mind me asking, is your full PPE?



Moldex Series 9000 Full Face Mask, Moldex A2B2E1 EASYLOCK Gas Filter Cartridge, Moldex EASYLOCK Particulate P3 Filter,
ear plugs & protective clothing.

heres what sayerlack say:
Arch Coatings Sayerlack products contain some of the lowest levels of isocyanate in wood
finishing products manufactured worldwide today and research and development ensures that
these levels are always being reduced where possible. Some isocyanate curing hardeners that
Sayerlack currently supply show levels below 0.01%.

i spray at the front of a shed in the door opening with 2 large fans blowing everything away from me and outside,
i dont spray for long periods 30 mins max, and not often.

i know most people would prefer air fed mask.


----------



## Tonyx (5 Feb 2017)

RobinBHM":vwkmarny said:


> Hi Tonyx, thanks for posting pics, that is very skilled work youve done.
> 
> Im sure you have discovered how difficult high gloss is to achieve!
> 
> ...



Hi,
Thanks coffee table took me a few weeks to achieve as i had to make it to the glass size as it came from an older piece of furmiture someone dumped, inspired by some furniture i saw whilst holidaying in spain, i like the continental/ retro type of look.
yes Movac are helpful, fast delivery etc,


----------



## RobinBHM (5 Feb 2017)

One good thing about PU lacquers is that as soon as they are touch dry, they do not release any further isocyanates, whilst the 2 pack AC lacquers do release formaldehyde for sometime that can build up in closed cabinets etc.


----------



## Tonyx (5 Feb 2017)

RobinBHM":1maoq1ww said:


> One good thing about PU lacquers is that as soon as they are touch dry, they do not release any further isocyanates, whilst the 2 pack AC lacquers do release formaldehyde for sometime that can build up in closed cabinets etc.



Hi, yes indeed it dried in less than 15 mins (touch dry) and at only 7 degrees thought that was quick, however not sure how soft it would be to sand yet so waiting 24hrs before i attempt so that it cures well i hope.

i did not know about the iso release after drying, interesting!.


----------



## n0legs (5 Feb 2017)

Tonyx":2fz129yi said:


> n0legs":2fz129yi said:
> 
> 
> > What, if you don't mind me asking, is your full PPE?
> ...



Okay, thanks for that.


----------

